# renew your marketplace ads!



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2019)

Note as we entered into week 1 of 2019, nearly 500 ads expired from the marketplace due to the usage date passing etc.

while we do send out reminder emails, with the server migration and the subsequent blacklisting we got for a week or so after the migration many of these messages might not have been delivered!

we are working on a way to resend the ad expiration message to those that expired over the past few days, but I wanted to post here as well just in case that takes longer than expected!



To make any changes to your ads posted in the TUG marketplace you simply need to log in here:  https://ads.tug2.net


once doing so, click the Timeshare Marketplace drop down option at the very top of the screen and select "view your classified ads"


this will display all of the ads you have created in the marketplace and below each ad are all the options to make the appropriate changes!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2019)

bump!


----------

